# Hi you all !



## Fein (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi, It's Fein here.

I'm an entomology enthusiast and mantids are just totally amazing. I'm sure I'll see them much more on detail within this forum and I expect to learn a lot of them here from you.


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 17, 2022)

Welcome! There’s plenty to learn here. The best way is by asking a lot of questions. There’s also lots of offers too for mantises when you feel ready!


----------



## agent A (Aug 17, 2022)

hey and welcome!! glad to have ya on board!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 18, 2022)

Welcome !


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 18, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome !


As usual, it's always a delight to see you, Rebecca. : )

@Fein ,our lovely Rebecca here is a long-time business owner in the mantid hobby (15 years) and is a great place to start for purchasing feeder insects as she has low prices and high-quality feeders!


----------



## Synapze (Aug 20, 2022)

Welcome


----------

